# Dems Have A Bunch of New Ideas to Stop You From Buying Ammunition



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

We need to take action to get this stopped quickly.
Dems Have A Bunch of New Ideas to Stop You From Buying Ammunition | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What a socialist idiot. Who elects these imbeciles?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Demo-nazis from NJ, who would have guessed.

I feel sorry for the humans still living there


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

it has zero chance in the republican congress. Just more political posturing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> it has zero chance in the republican congress. Just more political posturing.


Correct, for now. But unlike the Republicans who run on certain platforms and then back off when they get in power, the Dems will keep this in their playbook and wait until they are back in power, test the waters and see if they can get it passed. This is a longterm play for Dems.

Repubs have no longterm play and sadly are just a wing of the dem party.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Correct, for now. But unlike the Republicans who run on certain platforms and then back off when they get in power, the Dems will keep this in their playbook and wait until they are back in power, test the waters and see if they can get it passed. This is a longterm play for Dems.
> 
> Repubs have no longterm play and sadly are just a wing of the dem party.


that is what I meant by posturing.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe the ammunition shortage of a year ago was caused partly by the government buying such huge amounts for Federal agencies.

Attacks on multiple fronts.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I believe the ammunition shortage of a year ago was caused partly by the government buying such huge amounts for Federal agencies.
> 
> Attacks on multiple fronts.


That is a good reason to have one/several of the NATO round, firearms.................  but you still need a .22 and a 12 ga

P.S. oust the RINOs next year or we will just soul sellers left in DC.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just wait and see how far they get after a whole summer of Baltimore-ish ghetto violence .... the idiots out of NJ will likely be forced underground to hide after half of the state burns ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> just wait and see how far they get after a whole summer of Baltimore-ish ghetto violence .... the idiots out of NJ will likely be forced underground to hide after half of the state burns ....


There is about 1/2 of NJ that Americans could do without, I'd be sorry for the good people stuck there, same with MD CT MA and NY.

The west coast is maybe worse, if that can be. And I am afraid for the border states down south, Mexifornia excluded


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Another reason to "roll your own". Think I will go prep some brass.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Another reason to "roll your own". Think I will go prep some brass.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

dupe please delete mods.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> There is about 1/2 of NJ that Americans could do without, I'd be sorry for the good people stuck there, same with MD CT MA and NY.
> 
> The west coast is maybe worse, if that can be. And I am afraid for the border states down south, Mexifornia excluded


If we have a problem here, I'll just head for PA.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Diver said:


> If we have a problem here, I'll just head for PA.


You're welcome. One more good guy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> If we have a problem here, I'll just head for PA.


Stay in the mountains.

You don't want Philly or the Pitt


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Demo-nazis from NJ, who would have guessed.
> 
> I feel sorry for the humans still living there


Both of us appreciate your sympathy.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm strangely 50/50 on this. Normally I'd be hard charged against stupid stuff like this.

Here is what I see.
cons: violates free trade, violates second ammendment, makes bulk orders cost more since this would mean ordering bulk from shops instead of direct.

Pros: any kid can get ahold of mommy or daddy's credit card, buy ammo, and just make sure they pick it up before mommy and daddy see. By the time mommy and daddy get the bill, the kid already done went psycho. 
Gangs can get ammo with no qualms, and no shop owner's conscience saying no.

The Pros look a lot stupider on paper, but the gang thing is true. 

End state? I really don't give a foxtrot. I'm learning to reload, and won't be buying much more ammo, just components.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Idiots. Do they really think that this is going to prevent violent crime? "Well, I was gonna go shoot up some folks, but now that I can't get my ammo from Midway or Brownells, I can't. Damn. Thwarted again!"


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I'm strangely 50/50 on this. Normally I'd be hard charged against stupid stuff like this.
> 
> Here is what I see.
> cons: violates free trade, violates second ammendment, makes bulk orders cost more since this would mean ordering bulk from shops instead of direct.
> ...


Slippery slope. If this passes, it won't be hard to imagine a scenario where those of us who reload will face the same restrictions. Also, there's that pesky "Shall not be infringed" thing.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The real beauty of these proposals is that criminals use an average of 3.5 rounds per year. (Sorry, but I forgot where I read that.)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sad thing is I only had to read the first paragraph to know many "local gun stores" will be on board quickly so they can hammer their direct mail competition. I suspect the behemoth Wal Mart will be on board soon since they clearly push a lot of brass and lead. This has happened in California county by county with a few restricting mail order / online purchases. I see the ads all of the time - ship to - except this and that county. The local gun stores on those territories did nothing to try and stop it.



Therussianbear said:


> We need to take action to get this stopped quickly.
> Dems Have A Bunch of New Ideas to Stop You From Buying Ammunition | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

CourtSwagger said:


> Slippery slope. If this passes, it won't be hard to imagine a scenario where those of us who reload will face the same restrictions. Also, there's that pesky "Shall not be infringed" thing.


Agreed. I just wish there was a way to stop criminals from committing violent crime.

Then again, if we got rid of wishy washy prison sentences and just slammed everyone with mandatory maximum sentences I think crime would go down as well. But that means even more crowded prisons.

I guess we need to look at crime in America, determine what really is, should be, isnt, and shouldn't be criminal, rewrite the laws, and then stick to them.

Guns don't kill people, spoons don't make people fat, it's not McDonald's fault you can't tell how hot your coffee is, and cruise control isn't auto pilot.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

The storm is coming upon us people.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The problem is they will keep nibbling. If they get the bullets then they come after the brass, the powder, the tools to make your own. Like taxes and freedom, they take a little at a time and they are relentless.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This should be a non-issue to those of us on this forum. With all the crap that has gone on since the fuehrer has been in office. I would think we would be stocked up by now. I don't know how many times it takes before one takes the hint, get the stuff while you can.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Some are new to prepping.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> This should be a non-issue to those of us on this forum. With all the crap that has gone on since the fuehrer has been in office. I would think we would be stocked up by now. I don't know how many times it takes before one takes the hint, get the stuff while you can.


How much is enough? Define "stocked up."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a non issue to those of us who have been stocking ammo. Some are new as stated. However, it's the larger issue that I am concerned with. When they have all the guns, all the bullets, all our money, what is next and utimatly the goal? Our last bit of freedom.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Anybody who thinks they are not already tracking large online ammo purchases through the NSA is fooling themselves.

They didn't build that big-ass data center just because they want to have a really cool way to play group games of Call of Duty.

They know who buys what already. Don't get me wrong, I think it's criminal and they should all be put in jail, but they already know...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Most firearms on the streets taken from hood rats are stolen. Most of the ammunition is a mix n' match of all sorts of stuff. I have yet to serve a search warrant on a thug that yields more than 100 rounds for the only gun they have. It is we who are the focus of this nonsense, make no mistake about it.

I have been stocking ammo too. I'd be fine in a long dry spell but this is based on something else entirely. It's an issue to me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There is not one solitary piece of evidence to point to that would support their argument about this bill curbing gun violence.
Not a single case involving an active shooter(the only mass casualty scenario requiring many rounds) identified that the shooter purchased "bulk" ammo, or even used the internet to purchase the ammunition used.
NOT ONE.

This bill is targeted squarely on us, like csi said. It is meant to limit how much ammunition the civilian population can accumulate and store.
The very idea that a bulk purchase must be reported to the government should be the ONLY red flag necessary to know exactly what the intention of this bill is.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

We've already got all of these accepted in one or more states. Since nobody gives a hoot about states like NY and NJ, the game is pass these things in the states, when no one in the rest of the country objects, it takes hold, then it spreads to the Federal level with a degree od credibility.

This is why you should care about unconstitutional gun laws in other states.

Looks like you all have already losst on these issues because nobody cared when they took away our rights in the northeast.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> Looks like you all have already lost on these issues because nobody cared when they took away our rights in the northeast.


Nope, we haven't.
Just you.
I think I'll place an order today...


----------

